# Warning for that one guy



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta feel bad for the dude who initiated the warning in the instructions.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I've had one of my live well pump come loose like that on the water. Luckily, the bilge pump is a higher rating than what was coming in thru the the live well line. Ease of maintenance or replacement can have it's drawbacks...


----------

